# Are you a dirty girl/guy?



## mercuriously (Nov 26, 2011)

How often do you shower?


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Once a day,sometimes twice,if it is a hot day or my partner and I do the horizontal tango


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I strive for every day...but some days I skip. It really depends on my schedule and whether or not I have time for it/feel like doing it. It takes me 40 minutes just to shower here at school because of the horrible water pressure. At home, I shower every day with minimal exceptions.


----------



## Zoroark (Nov 4, 2011)

Every other day. Sometimes everyday, but that's only if I got sweaty or dirty.


----------



## JC22 (Oct 21, 2011)

Everynight. I just can't fall asleep if I haven't taken a shower first.


----------



## Dimensional Transition (Sep 12, 2011)

I used to take showers every day. Now I shower every other day unless I've gotten exceptionally sweaty that day.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

If I'm honest, it's usually once or twice a week. I shower when I feel dirty.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Everyday. You know why, though? Because it seems that
no matter how bad things get, a shower always makes me
feel better. I remember that during some of the most 
stressful times in my life I showered SO MUCH, more than
once a day, just whenever I felt shitty.


----------



## Flamey (Dec 15, 2011)

I generally shower every day and I can't usually go more than two days without bathing.


----------



## Alice_Morgan (Dec 14, 2011)

Every day. I feel awful if I don't.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

Every day unless I'm sick.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

2/3 times a day, probably sounds like overkill but I need to medically


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

once every other day...but when i don't go out often i sometimes forget to, plus when i have my hair short i find it hard to tell when i need one...but once i return to society i'll get more routine about it


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

1-2x per day...I hate being dirty


----------



## dusttrust (Mar 4, 2011)

Eerie said:


> 2/3 times a day, probably sounds like overkill but I need to medically


what medical condition?


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

dusttrust said:


> what medical condition?


Hidradenitis Suppurativa.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

Haha, you got me, I was already going to say yes I'm a dirty girl. After reading the thread I changed my mind about the answer though. I have to say: I'm a clean girl.

Generally: showering everyday. That makes 7 times a week.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

Every day, unless I'm not leaving the house/seeing anyone, in which case I'll do every other day. I don't like getting too musty, though. Makes me feel gross and depressed.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Every day. I love the shower. I like the sensation of the warm water hitting my back. I shower less frequently when I am with groups on long walks because we don't always have access to showers. That is the only aspect of the long walks that I really dislike.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm a guy and I shower every day. Men kind of have to...we get smelly fast! :tongue:


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I haven't showered in a considerable amount of time.

The main bathroom of my house has a bathtub, without any shower attachment, and as a result, I bathe.


----------



## Dorigen (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm a female, and I shower daily. I like feeling clean, and find showers refreshing.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Every day, but I wash my hair every other day because it's bad for your hair to wash it every day.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Everyday

10 char


----------

